# Remote starter wont do the startin'



## Jay78 (May 10, 2009)

I have an autostart I had put in my Saturn about 5 years ago. Its worked fine up until today. I tried starting the vehicle with the remote and I saw the lights flash, and there was click but the vehicle did not start. Any ideas? The door lock and unlock feature still works.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Has it been serviced recently? They may have disconnected the tach wire, I would try to re-teach it tach learn also check all fuses. Make sure all connections are good and clean as well.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like the HUB battery might be FUBAR. the click was the starter.


----------

